# anyone using Hydroton Expanded Clay?



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

I used before in a hydroponic setup. It is Leca and has zero nutrient value. Also the only kind I have ever seen had large size pellets. Like marble sized. I don't think it would look good at all in an aquarium.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It would be almost impossible for our uses. It is SOOOOO light that it floats, and you'd never be able to keep plants rooted.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Plants grow really well in hydroton. It works awesome in riparium planters, but you have to put a cap of clay gravel on top of it because otherwise it floats out and makes a mess.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Rory (Jun 26, 2009)

I use it in my canister filters and I just recently seen a picture of a guy using it in his lift tubes for the undergravel filter for his monster fish.


----------



## fast93accord (Nov 14, 2010)

I was wondering the same. Yes most pieces float, but if u crush them up most will sink. They are iron rich. However anyone who has used them can tell u that you need to soak them and rinse them multiple times till the dust stops coming off. And even after all that they will still dirty up water. If u steralize and reuse them it eliminates the dust issue. If I were to use them in an aquarium I would break them, rinse many times, and soak them for a week Atleast, changing the water they're in a few times... but I think plants would love them... they actually sell them at pet stores with reptile stuff, lol...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Hydroton offers no nutrient value. It has high CEC, which is great, but it is not offering any iron to your plants. 

I say this with 100% certainty. It is not used because it has lots of iron in it. It is used because it holds moisture well and allows roots to grab hold while free flow of air and water.


----------

